# Drivers with tip signs...



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

What time in the day in your area is best to drive to increase your probability of getting tips? Mornings, Mid-days, late afternoons, or evenings?

I noticed for me- mornings and nights picking up and dropping people off at the airport and helping with their luggage gets you a good amount of tip. Kinda hate picking up at the airport tho, too much of a burden. Also, driving people from the suburbs.

Driving in the city is where the cheap people are.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

I find that so bizarre. I like picking up at the airport in my town as it's always a guaranteed longer ride. Even though I have a tip sign, I've not ONCE had someone that I've helped with their luggage tip me.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

freshjiive said:


> I find that so bizarre. I like picking up at the airport in my town as it's always a guaranteed longer ride. Even though I have a tip sign, I've not ONCE had someone that I've helped with their luggage tip me.


damn and you from canada. i thought canadians were humble and nice lol


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

htboston said:


> damn and you from canada. i thought canadians were humble and nice lol


Everyone is nice but no one tips here. I can go 50+ trips without getting a tip, happens fairly often. It doesnt help that I live in a college town and most of my riders are broke college kids.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

freshjiive said:


> Everyone is nice but no one tips here. I can go 50+ trips without getting a tip, happens fairly often. It doesnt help that I live in a college town and most of my riders are broke college kids.


Mornings with people going to work, and weekends at the surrounding suburbs where people are in their mid-30s and up who are more financially secured and more likely to tip.

Most of the time standing awkwardly next to them for a few extra seconds will force them to tip. You have to be brave and not back down tho, lol. What does your tip sign say?


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

htboston said:


> Mornings with people going to work, and weekends at the surrounding suburbs where people are in their mid-30s and up who are more financially secured and more likely to tip.
> 
> Most of the time standing awkwardly next to them for a few extra seconds will force them to tip. You have to be brave and not back down tho, lol. What does your tip sign say?


Just says tips not required but appreciated, please dont forget to rate, and charger is available.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

freshjiive said:


> Just says tips not required but appreciated, please dont forget to rate, and charger is available.


Just put "tips are appreciated." Don't put the 'not required' part, that gives them a reason to not tip. By putting the word 'appreciated' it already indicates that it is not required.

Do you have a box where people put the tips in or do you expect them to hand it to you? If you put out a cup or a small plastic box where people can put the tip in, it'll make it less awkward and increase your likeliness for tipping. Go buy some kinda small box and strap it down to your center console, make sure it has a small slot for the cash. Buy some individually-wrapped mints too and put them out somewhere for them to take.

those $2 bag of life savors that have like 50 in a bag


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Yea I dont have a box. TBH I think they look weird. Im thinkin about getting a custom LED sign done so people can see it in the dark


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a sign that says "Tip your Uber, It's Good Karma" with a Mason jar in my console. I light it up at night with an LED small candle light.
Bought a package of 6 for like $5. So I put one under each front seat. Provides soft lighting inside and that really seems to help the interior dash cam at night too.

When the trip is done, I try to always say, "OK that's everything, unless you would like to add a tip."
Get a square card reader. They pay for themselves since square readers are free!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Go4 said:


> I have a sign that says "Tip your Uber, It's Good Karma" with a Mason jar in my console. I light it up at night with an LED small candle light.
> Bought a package of 6 for like $5. So I put one under each front seat. Provides soft lighting inside and that really seems to help the interior dash cam at night too.
> 
> When the trip is done, I try to always say, "OK that's everything, unless you would like to add a tip."
> Get a square card reader. They pay for themselves since square readers are free!


Do the card reader thing work? I would think they won't because fear of cyber theft. What is your avg tip per week?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I've gotten several tips that would have zippo. It works for me, no one has questioned it. It is free, but they do take like 2.5% for themselves. so on a $5.00 tip I get $4.87. Which is better than nothing.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Go4 said:


> I have a sign that says "Tip your Uber, It's Good Karma" with a Mason jar in my console. I light it up at night with an LED small candle light.
> Bought a package of 6 for like $5. So I put one under each front seat. Provides soft lighting inside and that really seems to help the interior dash cam at night too.
> 
> When the trip is done, I try to always say, "OK that's everything, unless you would like to add a tip."
> Get a square card reader. They pay for themselves since square readers are free!


RESPECT. If u wanna make the dollars, you gotta ask. Much respect.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

htboston said:


> Do the card reader thing work? I would think they won't because fear of cyber theft. What is your avg tip per week?


That's why most of us went with Square because they are a trusted name and most people have heard of them


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't think there is any specific time or day that people are more likely to tip. I find it totally random. Also nothing frustrates me more then picking up or dropping off a family at the airport coming or going from vacation with a bunch of suitcases you help load and unload then they don't tip. I just want to say "so you didn't tip the bellman at the hotel, the waiter at the restaurant, the bartender, etc. while you were on vacation either"?


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> That's why most of us went with Square because they are a trusted name and most people have heard of them


_Ive sent you a DM _


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

If you're in this gig for $1 cash tips, YOU'RE GONNA HAVE A BAD TIME. 

But here's a free tip for all of you reading...I force every single pax that enters my car to tip automatically, via surge or boost. I don't even have to ask, beg, make a sign, hint, or be awkward.

Also, if a driver has a tip sign in a ride that I'm taking, it's an automatic 1-star from me. Don't be thirsty. If you went above and beyond, I'll drop you a few singles. And if you don't like the rates that you contractually agreed to as a driver, DON'T DRIVE.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> If you're in this gig for $1 cash tips, YOU'RE GONNA HAVE A BAD TIME.
> 
> But here's a free tip for all of you reading...I force every single pax that enters my car to tip automatically, via surge or boost. I don't even have to ask, beg, make a sign, hint, or be awkward.
> 
> Also, if a driver has a tip sign in a ride that I'm taking, it's an automatic 1-star from me. Don't be thirsty. If you went above and beyond, I'll drop you a few singles. And if you don't like the rates that you contractually agreed to as a driver, DON'T DRIVE.


Another pathetic, typical Pax that mascarades as a Driver. We did agree to the contracted rates, but we should also not be excluded from the possibility of a tip.... but most Pax think tips are included.

Without education, they'll continue to think so.

It's one thing if it was already common knowledge that you should tip your uber driver and people are just cheap, but it's another when they were actively educated that the tip is included and they shouldn't need to tip, even so far as thinking they really are including a tip because when they signed up they enter a tip percentage for UberTaxi that isn't available in the majority of markets in the US. Most don't realize that UberTaxi is it's own thing and think they really are tipping their drivers.

Many people would drop a few singles for drivers that go above and beyond if they weren't already programmed to believe that they shouldn't or that they already are. That's why education in the form of signs are needed. If Uber would like to remove that culture, they are free to do so by adding an in-app tipping option.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Steve, we all have post histories. I do get tips here and there. And I get them by doing a great job every time, not by begging and whining that I'm a poor, lowly uberX driver who's not smart enough to get another job that I'd be better suited to make a living wage at.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Steve, we all have post histories. I do get tips here and there. And I get them by doing a great job every time, not by begging and whining that I'm a poor, lowly uberX driver who's not smart enough to get another job that I'd be better suited to make a living wage at.


Steve is one of those who think riders don't tip because they're uneducated. lol

They don't tip because they understand that 95% of riders don't. Which actually makes them pretty educated.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Steve, we all have post histories. I do get tips here and there. And I get them by doing a great job every time, not by begging and whining that I'm a poor, lowly uberX driver who's not smart enough to get another job that I'd be better suited to make a living wage at.


If you want to consider my approach whining and begging, feel free, but a 500% increase in tips received after adding my Tablet tipping sign speaks for itself.



Coachman said:


> Steve is one of those who think riders don't tip because they're uneducated. lol
> 
> They don't tip because they understand that 95% of riders don't. Which actually makes them pretty educated.


I went from averaging maybe $20 a weekend before I put my Tablet Sign up to averaging $100 a weekend. Others that have followed in my footsteps have seen a similar increase in their tips.

But sure, if you think it's nonsense keep doing what you're doing, not my money being left on the table!

Uber will always look to reduce rates, at the very least, they certainly aren't going to help you earn more. If you are not always looking for ways to increase your revenue, that's on you. Those of us who've found a great way to increase our earnings are enjoying the benefits.

Call it begging all you want, I'll gladly "beg" for have my car payment covered by tips alone.  Although my car payment was already covered by my regular job during the week...

...and there certainly is no sob story in my vehicle, neither from me or my pax!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I went from averaging maybe $20 a weekend before I put my Tablet Sign up to averaging $100 a weekend. Others that have followed in my footsteps have seen a similar increase in their tips


That's awesome! That's much better than I've seen reported from others on this forum. What do you have on your Tablet Sign?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Coachman said:


> That's awesome! That's much better than I've seen reported from others on this forum. What do you have on your Tablet Sign?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If you want to consider my approach whining and begging, feel free, but a 500% increase in tips received after adding my Tablet tipping sign speaks for itself.
> 
> I went from averaging maybe $20 a weekend before I put my Tablet Sign up to averaging $100 a weekend. Others that have followed in my footsteps have seen a similar increase in their tips.
> 
> ...


You've heard of fish tales.............lol...........

All this time playing with apps, when do you get time to drive? As as passenger, I'd be annoyed so I dont buy the hype.

Passengers don't tip because Uber tells them that it's included in the fare. Period. So if you bash it in their faces they're not suddenly going to ALL fork over a ton of cash no matter how flashy the presentation no matter how pretty you make it look.

Remember, if it looks & sounds too good to be true..........


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

Made my own sign and ran with it for the first time this weekend. Over Thursday, Friday and Saturday, I collected a whopping $88 in tips over 14 rides.

Observations:
-Of my 14 rides, only 4 declined to tip. Otherwise the other 10 tipped. 71% tipped and 29% didn't.
-Tips varied, ranging from $2 to $15, but averaged out to $8.80 per tipping customer.
-My daughter did like 8 trips over the same timeframe and received no tips, but she didn't have a sign. She asked me to make her a sign for the upcoming weekend.

My sign is simple:
3x5 wooden plaque from WalMart (craft area). Used colored sharpies to write neatly "Tips are Appreciated. Thank you!" Braided cord duct taped to the back and tied to the back of my head-rest. (cost for everything $10, including sharpies)

I ran the previous weekend with similar hours and made only $26 in tips. I don't like to beg for tips and the tip jars seem too over the top for me. I am finding that the simple sign is a gentle reminder and well worth it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rae said:


> You've heard of fish tales.............lol...........
> 
> All this time playing with apps, when do you get time to drive? As as passenger, I'd be annoyed so I dont buy the hype.
> 
> ...


If I were the only one seeing an increase, I'd give you that, but there's plenty of people out there that have followed in my footsteps showing similar to better results.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

This is my begging sign


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I wish we could leave pax notes that you could read before accepting pings. 

"Smells of ash tray"
"Doesn't tip"
"Likes to touch the ceiling liner"
"Slams doors"
"Tries to bring open containers"
"Asks how much the fare will be for a 4 mile ride"


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Rae said:


> You've heard of fish tales.............lol...........
> 
> All this time playing with apps, when do you get time to drive? As as passenger, I'd be annoyed so I dont buy the hype.
> 
> ...


Uber doesn't tell the pax tips are included in the fare any more and hasn't for well over a year now. It's time to educate them.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> ... but most Pax think tips are included.
> 
> Without education, they'll continue to think so.


Education is the reason they think as they do now.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Jc. said:


> This is my begging sign
> View attachment 120446
> View attachment 120447


Lol


----------



## Ivy Blue (May 12, 2017)

Last weekend I had a group of riders and one of the girls was freaking out about her rating. She couldn't understand why it was not 5 stars. She asked me a ton of questions and I let her know some of the reasons why drivers downrate pax. 

She was shocked when I mentioned tipping. She said, "we can tip you guys??? How?" And I told her cash or a square reader if a driver has it (I really need to get one). Then when getting out of the car she said to her friend, "she has a hospital grade barf bag!" and said to me, "you're good!" To which I replied "thank you!" And of course they didn't tip lol 

I decided to buy this set of signs and give them a whirl. Hopefully they'll arrive before the weekend. I normally only get a tip here and there so I'll report back after I see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Well do you go in to a restaurant and ask " Should I tip"? No. It's just a given that you are expected to. Do I like that? No not really. I don't like any thing where I am expected to tip. I do tip when I feel the service was worthy. And I have been a waitress so I know how important tips are. Uber takes 35% and gives a boosts but drops that boost lower and lower and then drops the milage from $3 to $2 then $1.25. The amount of miles we have to drive however do not go down so now it does not become worth it when we got used to it. If you keep dropping the fare and keep upping the % how is that worth it and how can you say we don't have a right to ***** when it is not what we signed up for? Sorry but I did not sign up for 35%. And then to say tips not required is like a restaurant saying don't tip the help. They would never say that. And also like said before tips are not a new phenomin unique to Uber. They have been around a long time. And to discourage them is as bad as begging for them. In my humble opinion. And whether we get paid an addiquit wage or not should really not be any ones business. If they want to tip they should not have to ask us how do we tip? Which they do a lot. Saying that confuses people and makes it awkward.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I can't prove how much I get in tips, but they already paid for new tires ($ 340.00 and fixing one of my trucks ($ 485.00), On Lyft 1 week I had 100% tippers. I have a sign and is proven to get me more gratuities than before. In a regular week I get about $ 60 to$ 80 on average, I carry a Square reader and about 50 in cash to give change if I need to break a 10 or 20 dollar bill.
I have a sign the merely informs, don't beg or ask, if riders determines that their ride was above average and safe I might get a nice tip and likely a 5 star rating. It doesn't diminish my character or makes me look needy, we are here to make money and in this case tipping is part of the equation.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> I can't prove how much I get in tips, but they already paid for new tires ($ 340.00 and fixing one of my trucks ($ 485.00), On Lyft 1 week I had 100% tippers. I have a sign and is proven to get me more gratuities than before. In a regular week I get about $ 60 to$ 80 on average, I carry a Square reader and about 50 in cash to give change if I need to break a 10 or 20 dollar bill.
> I have a sign the merely informs, don't beg or ask, if riders determines that their ride was above average and safe I might get a nice tip and likely a 5 star rating. It doesn't diminish my character or makes me look needy, we are here to make money and in this case tipping is part of the equation.
> View attachment 122379


You must give a Hella foot massage!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Jc. said:


> You must give a Hella foot massage!


To the right ladies, why not? lol


----------



## Joseph Torti (May 18, 2017)

htboston said:


> What time in the day in your area is best to drive to increase your probability of getting tips? Mornings, Mid-days, late afternoons, or evenings?
> 
> I noticed for me- mornings and nights picking up and dropping people off at the airport and helping with their luggage gets you a good amount of tip. Kinda hate picking up at the airport tho, too much of a burden. Also, driving people from the suburbs.
> 
> Driving in the city is where the cheap people are.


I get shit, and I take out luggage and even open the handle on luggage and open the door to let them out of my Van to get a hand shake. I use a van so its take awhile for the customer to figure out how to get out of it. But I do it. I hate the less then three miles rides to the airport very early morning hours and still don't get tips. I will rate them a three star if I don't get tips from now on. want to start a Providence airport forum for the cheap bastard of Warwick Rhode Island that do not tip airport rides.


----------

